# Cheque Book Stamp Duty



## DirectDevil (2 Dec 2008)

On precisely what date did the stamp duty on cheques rise ?

Is it now 50 cents on each cheque ?

I received a cheque book from my bank on 28.10.2008. My bank statement shows a charge of Euros 25.00 for government duty on the cheque book and was posted to my current account on 21.11.2008.


----------



## 8till8 (3 Dec 2008)

Yes according to revenue website its 50cents now.


----------



## TarfHead (3 Dec 2008)

DirectDevil said:


> On precisely what date did the stamp duty on cheques rise ?
> 
> Is it now 50 cents on each cheque ?
> 
> I received a cheque book from my bank on 28.10.2008. My bank statement shows a charge of Euros 25.00 for government duty on the cheque book and was posted to my current account on 21.11.2008.


 
Send your 'thanks' to the Minister for Finance . Nothing like discouraging the use of cheques for encouraging tax evasion, i.e. cash payments not put through the bank account .


----------



## ClubMan (3 Dec 2008)

DirectDevil said:


> On precisely what date did the stamp duty on cheques rise ?


[broken link removed]



> *Cheques and other Bills of Exchange*
> 
> The stamp duty on Bills of Exchange (including cheques) has been increased from €0.30 to €0.50. The increase applies to chequebooks which are supplied by financial institutions to customers on or after 15 October 2008 and to other Bills of Exchange drawn on or after 15 October 2008.


----------



## DirectDevil (7 Dec 2008)

Drat !

Thanks for the information.

If I had spare cash I would buy Brian a Christmas present of a three cornered hat, a horse and a pair of flintlock pistols...... 

Grrrr.

I am cheering myself up with the thought that things can only get worse so I am enjoying what is left of December as we will all be staying in next year.


----------

